# Surf Reel



## neophyte (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm new to fishing the surf. Bought an inexpensive rod/reel combo in the fall- want to upgrade now. I want to spend about $200 for the reel for casting 1 to 5 ounce lures ,any suggetsions would be welcome.

Thanks,
Neophyte


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

What kind of rod are you going to use?


----------



## neophyte (Dec 26, 2002)

I LIVE ON LONG ISLAND. ON THE NORTH SHORE I WAS TOLD THAT A 9' ROD WAS GOOD , BUT ON THE SOUTH SHORE UP TO 11' WAS GOOD. I'LL PROBABLY SETTLE ON A 10' TO USE IN BOTH AREAS. I'LL PROBABLY WILL USE IT OFF THE JETTYS AS WELL. I'D LIKE TO GET A ONE PIECE, BUT WILL PROBABLY NEED TO GET A 2 PIECE FOR EASIER TRANSPORT. I'LL SPEND AROUND $200 FOR THE ROD PROBABLY A LAMI OR ST. CROIX.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Spin or Conv?


----------



## neophyte (Dec 26, 2002)

sPINNING


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would look at the Mitchell Nautlis 6500 or 7500. They can also take a dunking.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Daiwa Emblem-X 4500 T on a Tica 10'6" rod.(UEHA632002S) You can get this outfit for around $200. I have a lot of equipment including G Loomis, Lamiglas and St Croix. I recently purchased this outfit and love it. I don't know if it will last as long as the more expensive stuff but it performs as well so far.
Just an option you might consider.

Tight lines....

Ken


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey,neophyte- welcome to the surf fishing world! I'd suggest you consider the Penn combos; I've fished the Penn S/S series reels for about 20 yrs. and have never been disapointed with their preformance or reliability.I own just about every one from the 420ss that is on a 6' ultralight for fresh-H2O fishing and light action salt-H20 (great for Speckles) to the 950ss that switches from a Penn 6' heavy boat rod (that will reel in 70# yellowfin or 30# amberjack) to a 11.5'Finwick Big SurfStick. A 10' Penn Slammer surf rod with a 750ss or 850ss would be in the price range and will be a good reliable combo for years of surf fishing. Besides they're american made right next door in Pa.-BUY AMERICAN!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just a note TimS at stripersonline.com has the Nautlis Reels on sale for $30.00 off(abgout 20%) and for those guys who may dunk a spinner sounds lihe a good deal. I don't know how long it will last. (standard speed seems to be the way to go)


----------



## RL (Dec 22, 2001)

I fish the North Shore of Long Island, and I'm using a 9' Team Daiwa and a Nautil 6500 reel and love it. If you go 10' or longer on the rod, you will probably want the Nautil 7500. One important consideration is whether or not you plan on using braided line. If so, the Nautil's a pleasure and the Penn is a pain in the neck. By the way, if you go with a Nautil, get the Yellow one, it's got different gearing than the black model and seems to be more trouble free based on the posts I've watched over a period of time.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Had a black Nautil Pro GV 6500 since it was made available in the states summer of 2001. It worked like a champ for the first season and quickly became my favorite reel. Toward the end of this past summer the gears stripped on a large ray. Sent the reel back to Pure Fishing and swapped for a yellow Nautil Pro 6500. New model arrives with a cracked seal hidden under the rubber housing and a "Made in Korea" sticker so it was replaced with a Shimano. 

The reel was sweet while it lasted. Fit 300 yards of 30 lb Power Pro on the aluminum spool. Balanced perfectly with a 10' Ben Doerr too. Unfortunately the reel has too many problems for a $150+ reel.

As for Pure Fishing, their customer service is excellent. They replaced the reel and shipped me a new seal immediately. Have no problems doing business with them.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

Kenmefish,
I see the Tica rod you recommend
has cork grips. I'm curious, do you like those better for surf fishing?


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

neophyte,

I agree with jay b. I'm sold on Penn myself.
But, I want to clarify something. Jay b has the hundred series (650ss, 850ss, etc.); not the thousand series (6500ss, 8500ss, etc.). The hundred series reels were better because they were made with a navel bronze main gear. The thousand series came afterwards, and were made with an aluminum main gear (not as good, but still durable enough). Both models have been discontinued, but you can still find a lot of dealers with the thousand series. A "still-in-the-box" hundred series reel would be a bugger to come by. 

Bottomfisher


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a Tica 10'6 spinning rod with a cork handle and it feels much more comfortable in your hands then the foam handle. I have some smaller inshore rods with both handles and the cork gives provides better sensitivity. I also think it's a matter of preference.

Hey bottomfisher - I think Penn is still making the thousand series under the Spinfisher SS model - it's in their website and you know if it on the web then it has to be true . I have a 12 yr old 6500SS and have never had any problems.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

RL or neophyte, in your opinion(s) are any fish(strippers) left on the northshore of L.I. this time of year? if not, when is the best time of year for fishing stripped bass in that area?

ralph


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hey ralph,
there are tons of fish near the north shore this time of year (Ouahu's north shore that is)!

Sincerely yours,
P&S [email protected]@


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Howard Stern always talks about going to SCORZ to see strippers but I think that's in Midtown and not on the north shore of LI.

Sincerely, 
Another P&S Smarta##


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

oh, ooh, oooooh its on now. 

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

i thought guiliani got rid of all uz smarta$$ guys?

ralph


----------



## RL (Dec 22, 2001)

This year? I think the inshore stripers on the North Shore of Long Island are almost nonexistant. This is the season that never happened. There might be a few by the LIPA outflow, but I'm not ready to walk a mile of beachfront in this weather to find out.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

We're just making fun (since it's been a dry spell down here - we have to do something).
I did see a show, "Reel Guys", and they were slaying stripers in the harbor one fall morning. Man, they were thick. I never would have thought the NY Harbor was a fishing destination. (Of course, this is coming from a VA native).


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

Chest2head&glassy,

Nope. I spoke with a fella' from the plant (over 6 months back) who said they'd stopped production of the SS model. Comta' think of it, I've had someone else, since then, confirm it. 

The new weapon currently being made is the sleek and sexy Slammer. I traded in my ugly 6500 SS for one, and I'm not disappointed. You don't need a degree in mechanical engineering to get this one back together.
I can't cast it quite as far, but I'm sure this is due to the smaller diameter of the 560 spool. Bigger versions of the Slammer are supposed to be on the way. I can't wait.
I just hope the next size up doesn't have an external bail trip. They did that with the SS models. Anything over a 5500 SS and you had to flip the bail downward before a cast in order to build up enough speed to trip the bail against that doohicky stickin' out there. 

Good fishing,

Bottomfisher


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

I see Penn thousand SS reels all over the web and in local stores.Discontinued?


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

FORDCREW,

Yes. What you're seeing is what has already been made, but production of the SS thousand series has ceased. The man from Penn who I spoke with said they had stopped making the SS series, but that parts would be available for at least another 10 years. He said he wondered what took his company so long in coming out with a new design, since the SS series has been around for about 20 years. He said when they came out with a bigger Slammer, he was going to get one. I asked, "So, there's going to be one bigger than the 560?" He said, "Oh, yea, we're gonna' have a whole line of 'em -- just like the SS series." 

He told me the Slammer had a superior design. Said that he had been using the 7500 SS, and would retire it when the eqivalent came out in the Slammer. I told him I'd been using the 6500 SS, and wanted to trade it in for the 560 (which I did). He told me the diameter (not capacity) of the 560 spool was roughly equivalent to a 5500 SS spool. 

FORDCREW. I encourage you to verify what I've said "with the manufacturer." All you'd have to do is call the parts department.

Take care,

Bottomfisher


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Bottomfisher-Thanks for the info


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Man, you guys are making me feel old. I didn't realise that I'd had my hundred series Penns that long.Sorry to here they're going to quit making parts too, might have to look into buying some spares to put on the shelf or just keep using my antiques until they break. Good news is I'm not sure that will ever happen, they are some great reels. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Bottomfisher,

When they stop offering parts, any chance someone else will start offering them? (aftermarket) I have the 7500ss.

Tight lines


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

Jighead,

There is a good possibility of getting parts after the manufacturer stops making them. Many dealers intentionally stock up on parts; knowing they will be in high demand when they are no longer available. Still, I'd do a little stocking up on my own -- small parts that are most likely to go first: doohickies, whatchamacallems, and thingamajigs. Jay b has the right idea.

Other than little doodads like springs and line-roller sleeves, drag washers and the like; I wouldn't worry too much about the big stuff. You will probably be able to find old, broken 7500's at garage sales 25 years from now, just like today you can find old Mitchell 300 reels that are perfect for spare parts.

Just keep in mind that some of the parts for the hundred series reels are not interchangable with the thousand series. For example, you cannot replace the brass main gear in the 7500 with the steel main gear from a 750. It won't fit. 


Take care,

Bottomfisher


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Thank's! Bottomfisher

TL


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

OK,now that got the 000ss answers out of the way,what do we think of the penn z series? I have a 706Z [8yrs ][no bail] and haven't had any problems at all with it.Thinking about a 704z for my 10 or 11ft rod.Hear anything about these reels bottomfisher?[or anyone]


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

FORDCREW,

You can tell me. If you have a parts list for your 706Z, look at the part numbers for everything except the spool. Notice how they end with the suffix -704? A 706Z reel IS a 704Z. It just has a different (bailess) rotor cup, and a larger diameter spool. (There's also a different housing [side] plate that reads "706Z" instead of "704Z.") But, it's the same reel. They used to offer a conversion kit to turn a 704Z into a 706Z. Don't see why you couldn't buy the parts to do a reverse conversion. Penn still sells Z parts (well over 10 years since they stopped making Z series reels).

I used to have a 704Z myself. The gear ratio (3.8 revolutions per crank) left something to be desired, but man, what power it had! With the 12 pound test I used, I had problems with the line binding on the spool, which limited my distance (500 feet at best [I wish -- ha!]). Also, that tiny line roller produced some major line twists at least 3 times faster than the 6500SS I upgraded to.

Hope that helps, FORDCREW.

Bottomfisher


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

bottomfisher-
yeah,I knew they were the same reel-the bail-less thing just is really too much of a hassle to me.Still love the reel though.Has it really been 10yrs since they stopped making these reels? Again, I still see them all over the place.Guess i got mine right as they stopped production.Did your guy @ Penn say when they might make the larger slammers?


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

FORDCREW,

I don't know exactly when they stopped making the Z series reels. 10 years was just a very conservative guesstimate. Yea, you can still find them. 

No, the guy at Penn didn't specify when the larger Slammers were coming out, but, since speaking with him, they've already come out with 2 smaller versions. It stands to reason, since smaller reels sell better than larger ones. 

I have the 560 Slammer, and FORDCREW, I cannot say enough good things about it. The quality is much, much, much better (in my humble opinion) than the Diawa emblem X 5500, which I gave to the guy next to me when I was unloading my truck at the dump (yes, I was throwing it away with the rest of my junk [it was back in the box, since I'd only used it a few times]).

A smaller spool on the Slammer I have makes it a 460. I'm assuming the next size up will accomodate a 660 and 760 spool. It's the 760 I'm waiting for. After having had and used extensively 2 different Z series reels (the 704 and 710 models [still have the 710]), and an SS reel (the 6500), and a Slammer (the 560); and, after having them all opened up and in peices on my table, I can tell you this: The Slammer is the best of the 3 models.

The Z series reels have a navel bronze main gear and a steel pinion gear (like the SS hundred series [I know I said a "steel" main gear in the last post]). In my opinion, that's the only way that someone could argue that they are in any way better than a Slammer. The Slammer, like the SS thousand series, has an aluminum main gear and a navel bronze pinion gear.

Hope that helps you decide. Take care.

Bottomfisher

Postscript: If you should decide to wait for a larger Slammer to come out, you might consider converting your 706Z to a 704Z. Just call Penn at (215) 229-9415, and ask for their parts department. Chances are they'll know the exact parts you'll need. See how much you'd save to convert to a 704 rather than to buy a new one. Then, when the bigger Slammer comes out, you'll have a great backup reel.

I always have my 710Z with me as a backup, just in case my Slammer jammed, or I dropped it and something broke (NFL [not flocking likely]). But, if it did, at least I'd still be fishing. As the Marines say : "Two is one, one is none."

Bottomfisher


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

Any time, FORDCREW. Don't mention it.

Bottomfisher


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Next time you get ready to throw some junk away (Daiwa Emblem), please give me a call. Man I got Penns 5500ss and 650SS, Shimano Stradic4000, and well over 50 reels and the Emblem is my first choice. The Penn reels are great but weight to much for this old man to hold all day in the surf. The Daiwa EmblemX that I have is light, will out cast the others and has a great drag. I doubt that it will hold up as long as Penn and Shimano but time will tell.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I've got to go with Kenmefish on this one.I use the Penn Mag's for conv. reels but the Daiwa Emblem X5500A is hard to beat. I fish 200 days a year and haven't had a problem with the Diawa. It's hauled in everything from Whiting to Tarpon and has a really smooth drag. I have 30# PowerPro on one and the other has 50# PPro. It will cast further then these old eyes can see and you won't have the dreaded line twist that comes with a well know American Reel.  
Freezing in Fla.


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

Kenmefish,

It did have a smooth drag, and it was light. It just didn't have the durability I like in a reel.


BentHook,

It would cast forever, and I rarely saw a twist. It's just a matter of preference, I guess. I've never been too crazy about Diawa anything. 

To be perfectly honest, that reel I gave away had been a gift from a rich Asian woman (with nice everything) who I planned to marry. Told me she'd been divorced 2 years. I thought I'd hit the jackpot! We got her a ring and made wedding plans; then, as the big day grew closer, I guess the guilt got to her. She raised up one night and with tears said, "I lie to you Bottomfisher -- I still married." That Emblem X was an emblem of my ex. It brought her to mind. That's the reason I got rid of it. That, and the fact that it was a piece of junk.

Bottomfisher


----------



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

I just bought an emblem 5500XA, but I had to return it for a new one because it had a nick on the upper lip of the spool


----------



## johnnyreb74 (Feb 22, 2001)

I use a custom built st.croix that is 10ft one piece graphite with a fuji reel seat and cork and hyplon foam handle cork on the bottom and foam on the top. I put a penn 7500ss on it and have landed cobia last year around 35-40lbs and a couple nice 37-38 inch stripers it handles well. you can e-mail me and I'll give you the builders info.


----------

